# Nachrichten im Netzwerk verschicken ? *Windows 7 / Windows Vista*



## Chrismettal (27. April 2010)

Moinmoin

Kann mir einer von euch sagen ob und falls ja wie ich nachrichten im Heimnetzwerk mit oder mit ohne Router schicke ^^

also ohne Zusatzprogramme, bei älteren Betreibssystemen gings mit nem Cmd-Befehl

Thx im vorraus


----------



## bingo88 (27. April 2010)

Der Befehl hieß glaube ich netsend. Müsste aber eigentlich abgeschaltet sein, weil das früher für Sicherheitslücken und Spam genutzt wurde. Man konnte ihn bei Bedarf aber wieder anschalten. Ob der allerdings noch in neuerem Windows enthalten ist, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Mit Bordmitteln gibt es imho aber keine Alternative.


----------



## Chrismettal (27. April 2010)

Okay danke, das hilft schonmal weiter ^^


----------



## Bauer87 (27. April 2010)

MacOS und Linux bringen Zeroconf (in Form von Bonjour/ Avahi) mit. Damit lässt sich sowas auch gut machen. Da es nur im lokalen Netzwerk funktioniert, ist es auch nicht für Spam anfällig. Für Windows kann man das zumindest nachinstallieren. (An Board ist da afaik nichts nutzbares mehr.)


----------



## Chrismettal (27. April 2010)

Ich bin strikt gegen Apple und Macintosh, un Linux kommt wegen mangel an Directx nich in frage ^^

aber wie gesagt, ich währe dafür das ich nichts dafür nachinstallieren muss, wenns aber sons nicht möglich ist..


----------



## SonicNoize (27. April 2010)

Hab selbst schon so etwas gesucht und für Windows 7 scheint es da nichts mehr zu geben.

Bei WinXP gab es ja wenigstens noch NetMeeting (ausführen-> "conf"), aber bei Windows 7 wurde das wohl komplett entfernt.

Bin mal auf das Programm "Message Bob" gestoßen, einfach mal bei Google eintippen und ausprobieren. Ist Freeware, hab es aber noch nicht getestet.


----------



## Bauer87 (28. April 2010)

Message-Bob scheint eine GUI für „net send“ zu sein, fällt also raus. Ich würde eher Bonjour Print Services for Windows und Pidgin, the universal chat client installieren und dann über Bonjour chatten. (XD, für Windows ist das richtig viel Arbeit… Zwei Programme manuell installieren.)


----------



## Chrismettal (28. April 2010)

Ja wie gesagt, sons mach ichs mit icq, ham ja dann alle internet ^^

aber es ging drum ohne zusatzprogramme, danke trodzdem ^^


----------



## Bauer87 (29. April 2010)

ICQ hätte viele Nachteile dadurch, dass es über externe Server läuft (jetzt mail.ru bisher AOL). Zum einen wirst du Spam bekommen, dann behielt sich zumindest AOL (das wird jetzt nicht besser werden) das Recht vor, den Inhalt sämtlicher deiner Kommunikation über ICQ zu speichern und zu veröffentlichen. Deine „Lösung“ wäre durch externe Probleme störbar, ICQ besitzt Werbung, die Augen, Speicher und CPU unnötig belastet, etc.

Echter Peer2Peer-Chat dagegen ist Ausfallsicher (auch wenn das Internet mal Schluckauf hat) und eignet sich sogar zum Filetransfer mit voller Bandbreite, bei dem du auch die Bilder deiner Freundin verschicken kannst, ohne gleich jemandem das Recht zu geben, es auf einer (russischen) Webseite zu veröffentlichen.

Und wenn du unbedingt bei vorinstallierten Tools bleiben willst: Dem kommt dann doch der MSN-Messenger am nächsten. Und den fasst du nicht ins Auge.


----------

